# My grandkids asked for money for Christmas, so...



## CarolfromTX (Dec 23, 2019)

The grandkids want expensive stuff like a phone and a computer for Christmas, so they've asked for money for Christmas. Well, fair enough, but where's the fun in that? So I took the money, laid it end to end, and taped it together using blue painters tape (for easy removal). Then I rolled it up, with a ribbon at one end that says, "Pull me!" so that when they pull it, the money will unfold like a Chinese yo-yo. And the piece de resistance? I bought two soup cans with pull tab tops, and using one of those can openers that don't leave a sharp edge, I opened the bottom of the can, cleaned it carefully, and put the money roll inside, wrapped in tissue. I added some big washers to add some weight. Then I superglued the bottom of the can back on so it looked like a normal can of soup. I'll put them in their stockings. LOL! I got the idea on Pinterest. https://www.itsalwaysautumn.com/funny-christmas-money-gift-idea.html


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 23, 2019)

CarolfromTX said:


> The grandkids want expensive stuff like a phone and a computer for Christmas, so they've asked for money for Christmas. Well, fair enough, but where's the fun in that? So I took the money, laid it end to end, and taped it together using blue painters tape (for easy removal). Then I rolled it up, with a ribbon at one end that says, "Pull me!" so that when they pull it, the money will unfold like a Chinese yo-yo. And the piece de resistance? I bought two soup cans with pull tab tops, and using one of those can openers that don't leave a sharp edge, I opened the bottom of the can, cleaned it carefully, and put the money roll inside, wrapped in tissue. I added some big washers to add some weight. Then I superglued the bottom of the can back on so it looked like a normal can of soup. I'll put them in their stockings. LOL! I got the idea on Pinterest. https://www.itsalwaysautumn.com/funny-christmas-money-gift-idea.html


That's fabulous!!!


----------



## Catlady (Dec 23, 2019)

CarolfromTX said:


> The grandkids want expensive stuff like a phone and a computer for Christmas, so they've asked for money for Christmas. Well, fair enough, but where's the fun in that? So I took the money, laid it end to end, and taped it together using blue painters tape (for easy removal). Then I rolled it up, with a ribbon at one end that says, "Pull me!" so that when they pull it, the money will unfold like a Chinese yo-yo. And the piece de resistance? I bought two soup cans with pull tab tops, and using one of those can openers that don't leave a sharp edge, I opened the bottom of the can, cleaned it carefully, and put the money roll inside, wrapped in tissue. I added some big washers to add some weight. Then I superglued the bottom of the can back on so it looked like a normal can of soup. I'll put them in their stockings. LOL! I got the idea on Pinterest. https://www.itsalwaysautumn.com/funny-christmas-money-gift-idea.html


That is great!  You got your creativity flowing and used, and they get to work for their money.  I would have liked it better if you wrapped the money around the soup can.  After getting their cash, they could have made themselves soup.  LOL


----------



## Kadee (Dec 23, 2019)

Giving cash to GC saves allot of headaches trying to work,out what they would like 
My youngest GD  who’s a 14 yo got the latest iPad (at the time)  last year we wrapped it in a box inside another box way to big for the iPad ,when she finely  unwrapped it she broke down in tears saying thank you Nanna and Pop  I also included the apple pen as she’s a talented artist


----------



## CarolfromTX (Dec 23, 2019)

I saved the soup, and had it for lunch. It was some odd brand of chicken noodle soup supposed to be healthy. It was not very good. The other soup (butternut squash) is in a container in the fridge. Pretty sure I'll deep six it, unfortunately. Hate to waste food, but …  It was difficult to find pull-top cans with bottoms I could open with a can opener. Lots of them have those rounded bottoms that won't open with a can opener.


----------



## fmdog44 (Dec 23, 2019)

Cool Granny. Knowing me if I was a kid I would change my mind and keep the money and buy super hero comic books.


----------



## peppermint (Dec 23, 2019)

Very clever, Carol.from Tx....

I have many Christmas gifts to give....5 young kiddies, 2 teens, Grandson and his fiancé, daughter and husband, son and daughter in law. .brother and wife and Granddaughter, and I give all the girls dish towels, soaps..    And for their doggies...Rocky, Luna and Clohie..Also my granddaughter's 2 cats...And a nice gift for my husband....


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 23, 2019)

CarolfromTX said:


> The grandkids want expensive stuff like a phone and a computer for Christmas, so they've asked for money for Christmas. Well, fair enough, but where's the fun in that? So I took the money, laid it end to end, and taped it together using blue painters tape (for easy removal). Then I rolled it up, with a ribbon at one end that says, "Pull me!" so that when they pull it, the money will unfold like a Chinese yo-yo. And the piece de resistance? I bought two soup cans with pull tab tops, and using one of those can openers that don't leave a sharp edge, I opened the bottom of the can, cleaned it carefully, and put the money roll inside, wrapped in tissue. I added some big washers to add some weight. Then I superglued the bottom of the can back on so it looked like a normal can of soup. I'll put them in their stockings. LOL! I got the idea on Pinterest. https://www.itsalwaysautumn.com/funny-christmas-money-gift-idea.html


* Superb!!! what a genius idea....   *


----------



## terry123 (Dec 23, 2019)

They all get gift cards for their various interests.


----------



## Wren (Dec 24, 2019)

I always give my daughter some money along with her Christmas gifts and one year gave her a velvet   bag full of these chocolate coins mixed with £1.00 coins, she loved the surprise


----------

